
Deciding on which ideas to pursue - sixtoothsameer
http://sameernoorani.com/deciding-on-which-ideas-to-pursue/
======
gumby
Read Hamming's famous talk on how to decide what to work on. He wrote it for
research scientists but the same logic applies:
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)

(The talk is entitled "You and Your Research" so if this site I liked to gets
overloaded, just search for that).

------
chei0aiV
Finding the right mentor takes time but is worth it.

------
g1n016399
I agree with finding a mentor.

